
How this Japanese founder created smart LED shoes and is planning to scale it - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/japanese-founder-smart-led-shoes
======
zero_intp
I thought the ending paragraph was flawed. Betamax showed the weakness of the
'go-it-alone' strategy.

FTA: Morita insisted that Sony products only be sold under the Sony brand. And
this may come as a surprise to millennials, but at the time of Morita’s death
in 1999, Sony had the best consumer brand in the US, far ahead of icons like
Coca Cola, GE, or Apple.

------
dogma1138
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7DiwUlnBt4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7DiwUlnBt4)

